# Receptor de AM con TDA1083



## kakashi1500 (May 16, 2011)

Buenos dias, tardes o lo que sea comunidad de Foros de Electronica en este mi primer aporte les quiero compartir un circuito que hice en una practica la escuela, se trata de un receptor de radio AM el cual basa su funcionamiento en el circuito integrado TDA1083 por lo que hace de este un circuito facil y rapido de armar a diferencia de otros circuito de AM que nos hacen enojar :cabezon: y querer buscar al que lo hizo para romperle toda su .....
Bueno como iva diciendo este circuito no nesecita de gran de experiencia en electronica para lograrlo armar solo tienes que comprar todo el material especificado en el diagrama adjunto a ecepcion de las bobinas L1, L2 y L3 para elaborarlas necesitamos que L1 y L2 sean colocadas en el mismo soporte de ferrita con 10 mm de diámetro y 100 mm de largo. La L1 tiene 80 vueltas y L2 de 8 vueltas (L2 se encuentra a 5 mm de distancia de la bobina L1).
L3 tiene 30 vueltas en un pedazo pequeño de ferrita. Para las tres bobinas es necesario utilizar un alambre esmaltado de 0,2 mm. el circuito se alimenta a 4.5V. 
Buenos espero que les sea de utilidad este aporte mio, alguna duda solo pregunten.


----------



## lsedr (May 16, 2011)

kakashi1500 dijo:


> Buenos dias, tardes o lo que sea comunidad de Foros de Electronica en este mi primer aporte les quiero compartir un circuito que hice en una practica la escuela, se trata de un receptor de radio AM el cual basa su funcionamiento en el circuito integrado TDA1083 por lo que hace de este un circuito facil y rapido de armar a diferencia de otros circuito de AM que nos hacen enojar :cabezon: y querer buscar al que lo hizo para romperle toda su .....
> Bueno como iva diciendo este circuito no nesecita de gran de experiencia en electronica para lograrlo armar solo tienes que comprar todo el material especificado en el diagrama adjunto a ecepcion de las bobinas L1, L2 y L3 para elaborarlas necesitamos que L1 y L2 sean colocadas en el mismo soporte de ferrita con 10 mm de diámetro y 100 mm de largo. La L1 tiene 80 vueltas y L2 de 8 vueltas (L2 se encuentra a 5 mm de distancia de la bobina L1).
> L3 tiene 30 vueltas en un pedazo pequeño de ferrita. Para las tres bobinas es necesario utilizar un alambre esmaltado de 0,2 mm. el circuito se alimenta a 4.5V.
> Buenos espero que les sea de utilidad este aporte mio, alguna duda solo pregunten.



Buen circuito, pocas piezas, excelente !!

Y que calidad es el audio ??


----------



## kakashi1500 (May 16, 2011)

el sonido es claro solo que tiene un poco de ruido esto depende de la antena que uses por eso te recomiendo que uses la antena de una TV


----------



## Ramed7 (Sep 14, 2011)

El alambre de 0.22mm que calibre es?


----------



## elgriego (Sep 14, 2011)

Hola ,disculpen ,ese integrado no es un receptor de Am Y Fm ,con audio incorporado? y En todo caso ,no seria mejor ,a manera de antena ,un alambre largo ,por ej el cordel de la ropa.

Saludos.


----------



## Ramed7 (Sep 14, 2011)

O que tal la típica antena loop de AM que se usa en algunos amplificadores si no me equivoco son de 75Ω


----------



## Whada (Oct 6, 2018)

Que funcion cumplen cada componentes


----------

